# Cpt Code S/P subtotal colectomy



## cgmarianna (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello, 
How would you code for: Doctor who introduced colonoscope through the rectum and advanced under direct visualization until ileum and 30cm proximal to the ileal-rectal anastomosis reached. In other words He went from rectum to Ileum that is connected to rectum. Hope this is not confusing.

Patient is S/P subtotal colectomy with Ileo-rectal anastomosis

Thank You!
Carol


----------



## Kisalyn (Apr 16, 2013)

We bill whichever colon CPT with a modifier 52 and include a claim note in Box 19 that states "Limited anatomy" ...colectomy, hemicolectomy, etc.


----------

